
Ask HN: Best value/price dedicated servers in US and Europe? - rcorin
We&#x27;ve video&#x2F;image processing apps and need powerful hardware with uptime guarantees. Dedicated servers are the most cost effective, no virtual or Amazon SWS. What do you use? Currently we have servers that cost around 100$&#x2F;mo for a Xeon 1270 with 16gb ram, but the uptime is not that great, downtimes are frequent. 
We know plenty of more expensive solutions (for instance for metadata &amp; cdn we use Softlayer which is expensive and more reliable), but we need cheaper options. thanks!
======
Someone1234
Uptime guarantees are rarely worth the paper they're printed on. Most will
give you some lame credit if they exceed the very generous amount of downtime
they allow (e.g. 99% = just under 4 days a year downtime).

The only way to get real uptime is to have dedicated on-site support. Which is
to say "someone to yell at" when the system(s) go down. But that type of
service is quite expensive indeed (add an extra 0 to what you're currently
paying minimum).

For $100 you're going to get shoddy support and some downtime. All you can
really do is buy $100 systems with different vendors so that if one vendor is
offline you can push the workload to the other two.

But then of course you need to design your infrastructure to move workloads
around, and that within itself is a lot of work...

~~~
rcorin
Agreed, we do have several vendors and do distribute the workload as much as
possible. In our experience when a server goes down the whole data center has
problems, so even if it's more inconvenient the best is to really have an
assortment of vendors.

------
msantos
Europe:
[http://www.hetzner.de/uk/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver](http://www.hetzner.de/uk/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver)
and [http://www.1and1.co.uk](http://www.1and1.co.uk)

~~~
hackerboos
I'd avoid Hetzner. A competitor/malicious user can take down your site by
DDoS'ing it for a short time.

~~~
rcorin
And this is not true of the others? I've not seen guarantees against that in
any of the other vendors...

~~~
hackerboos
Hetzner have a policy of null rooting IP and not responding to reinstatement
requests resulting in significant downtime.

OVH are similarly priced yet have good DDoS protection for free.

------
snatcher
We are using Hetzner. Xeon 1270 with 32GB RAM costs €69/mo
[http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px60](http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produkte_rootserver/px60)

Their SLA is 99.9%

------
MrSlo
OVH is pretty cheap, promises a 99.95% SLA.
[http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/enterprise/](http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/enterprise/)

------
ramtatatam
I'm using Linode and I'm happy with it, check out their pricing.
[https://www.linode.com/pricing](https://www.linode.com/pricing)

------
rcorin
forgot to mention our current providers: ioflood for US, and serverloft for
EU.

------
freerk
Cheap root server providers, mostly in Germany if nothing mentioned otherwise,
all with own infrastructure (no resellers) and my personal experience. Note
that prices mentioned in Germany are almost all the time incl. VAT, so you
might be able so save 19% on those prices.

[https://www.hetzner.de/us/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver](https://www.hetzner.de/us/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver)
\- Hands down my favorite. Very powerful hardware for the price, very
professional, good network

[https://www.webtropia.com/en/](https://www.webtropia.com/en/) \- extremly
cheap, many different offers, good quality, good option if price is very
important

[https://www.hosteurope.de/en/Server/](https://www.hosteurope.de/en/Server/)
\- The "Root Servers" they sell are actually VMs. High price but good quality

[https://www.strato-hosting.co.uk/server/dedicated/](https://www.strato-
hosting.co.uk/server/dedicated/) \- Belongs to Deutsche Telekom, big company,
I never used their dedicated servers (the VMs are crap though)

[http://www.server4you.com/dedicated-
server/](http://www.server4you.com/dedicated-server/) \- cheap, big company,
quality is ok. Other brands are Serverloft, Plusserver, unmetered.com

[https://www.1and1.com/server-dedicated-tariff](https://www.1and1.com/server-
dedicated-tariff) \- big company, good network, not that cheap

[http://www.euserv.com/en/dedicated-
server/index.php](http://www.euserv.com/en/dedicated-server/index.php) \- many
different offers, good support, good value

[https://english.keyweb.de/products/server/dedicated-
server/](https://english.keyweb.de/products/server/dedicated-server/) \- never
used the dedicated servers, VMs are crap

[https://www.ip-projects.de/produkte/premium-rootserver/](https://www.ip-
projects.de/produkte/premium-rootserver/) \- no personal experience

[https://contabo.de/?show=server](https://contabo.de/?show=server) \- Small
company, good offers, good support

[https://www.manitu.de/root-server/](https://www.manitu.de/root-server/) \-
Small company, very good support

[http://www.seflow.net/dedicati/](http://www.seflow.net/dedicati/) \- ITALY,
small company, very cheap, good

[https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-
server](https://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server) \- FRANCE, very big
company, very cheap, good network

[https://www.digicube.fr/index/comparatif](https://www.digicube.fr/index/comparatif)
\- FRANCE, extremly cheap, network not that good

[http://www.kimsufi.com/us/en/](http://www.kimsufi.com/us/en/) \- FRANCE and
CANADA, very cheap, good quality, very good dDOS protection. Other brand of
OVH is SoyouStart

[https://www.leaseweb.com/bare-metal-server/all-
servers](https://www.leaseweb.com/bare-metal-server/all-servers) \-
NETHERLANDS, very big company, very professional, kind of expensive, DCs in
different countries

~~~
gesman
Note that scammers and spammers are well aware of the cheapest dedicated
server providers and love to use them for hit and run attacks. That often
results in subnet ban for the whole provider's datacenter. Although if you're
only after backend hardware resources and not care about SEO, email
deliverability and such - then this list is good.

Otherwise be aware.

